# Looking for a sump - Canadian or US retailer suggestions.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking for a sump for my new 120 gallon 5 foot tank with dual overflows.
This tank will be used for freshwater fish.

I'm considering the Marineland Arcrylic Model 3 Sump.

Big Al's sells it for $599.
MOPS sells it for $519.
Foster and Smith (US) sells it for $367 however their shipping/brokerage fees are crazy.

Any suggestions for US retailers that ship to Canada with reasonable rates or Canadian retailers both online or storefront in the GTA?
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## uberdave (Dec 11, 2010)

think you be better off by buying a 55g standard and have your glass cut for about 20 bucks and silicone it yourself.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

You might want to check this one out. Not sure if it's sold yet. However It's only a 30g.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19777

...Ralph


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions however I'm looking for a plug and play sump.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey buddy,

How much would shipping be to Cheektowaga for the foster and Smith sump? And do you ever go to Buffalo??? 

Wil


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this: 
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c378122248/index.html

I'm running the model 200 which I purchased from petsolutions.com (they're US but ship to Canada); and the shipping wasn't outrageous.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> How much would shipping be to Cheektowaga for the foster and Smith sump? And do you ever go to Buffalo???
> 
> Wil


Hey Wil,
Shipping in the US is free and I never go to Buffalo.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

NVES said:


> Check out this:
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c378122248/index.html
> 
> I'm running the model 200 which I purchased from petsolutions.com (they're US but ship to Canada); and the shipping wasn't outrageous.


Yeah I've considered that one too however it comes with the HOB overflow kit but I want to use the sump on a tank with built in overflows so I wouldn't use the HOB. I also like the idea of the media trays on the Marineland Sump. It gives me lots of media flexibility as well as easy maintenance.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey bud, if you're still going the sump route...I've got a Marineland megaflow sump model 4 you can have. I was planning on using it for my arowana tank but that never happened. Let me know if you want it.

Oops sorry it's not the marineland one...it's the Aqueon model 4 - http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/megaflow-sump.htm


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Hey bud, if you're still going the sump route...I've got a Marineland megaflow sump model 4 you can have. I was planning on using it for my arowana tank but that never happened. Let me know if you want it.
> 
> Oops sorry it's not the marineland one...it's the Aqueon model 4 - http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/megaflow-sump.htm


Looks like the search is over!
Email me the details bud.
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If that doesn't work out, look into a custom one - Flavio at Milton Aquarium/advanced reef aquatics can probably help you out.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah I thought about going with a custom sump so I contacted Saline Solutions via their website however never got a reply.

Oh well it looks like Derek has what I'm looking for.

And I still plan on visiting the new store in Milton one of these days since I live on the Mississauga/Milton border.
--
Paul



ameekplec. said:


> If that doesn't work out, look into a custom one - Flavio at Milton Aquarium/advanced reef aquatics can probably help you out.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

if your sump doesnt come through i can quote you on one, on the front page of our website there are a few on special, we can customize to any taste, www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------

